# Wicked Winter Tournament 2010



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*****Deadline for entry fees is December 18th*****​
Calling all crazies!!! A group of us over at texas-offshore.com are hosting a Texas tournament like none other before. If you like wahoo, tuna, swordfish, foul weather gear, spray curtains and darn good fun, jump in and let's go fishing.

This one will involve cameras, weigh masters, certified scales at every major port in Texas, affidavits, and a polygraph machine at the end but it will be seamless. Here is the gist of it:

The tournament will run from January 1, 2010-April 15th 2010. That gives boats almost 4 months to catch fish!

There will be no 2nd places. 2nd place trophies are silly little paper weights. We will have 4 total categories:

*Grand Prize *
Largest 3 Fish 3 Species Stringer. This will include your boats largest Broadbill Swordfish (over 60"), your largest Yellowfin, and your largest Wahoo.

The winner of the Grand Prize will be going to Mexico with his team of 4 for an all expenses paid dove hunt at the world's finest wing shooting lodge Rancho Caracol (RanchoCaracol.com). This place is first class all the way. I have been and can vouch. There is no better place on land for a group of buds to go hang for a few days especially after this coming winter! It is INSANE. This trip is worth THOUSANDS of dollars. We will donate the NET PROFITS from the tournament to the winners charity of choice! (charity must be approved by board of directors) We all want to do something good so why not do it via fishing. Don't forget if you win this you probably also won at least one Calcutta too! So in summary your crew is going hunting in Mexico for 4 days at an Orvis endorsed lodge, you are giving back to whomever you please, AND you probably have a fat stack in your pocket!

*First Prizes *
There will be three categories here all with optional $500 Calcutta's. You can enter as many or as few Calcutta's as you please. The winner of each division will be leaving with some SERIOUS gear worth well over one thousand dollars per category. I am not talking about trash tournament rods and reels. We are talking Savage Rods, Top of the Line Hardware, Top of the Line Tackle and a trophy that no man would hesitate to put in his office. I will update this accordingly.

Largest Broadbill Swordfish 
This will be for the heaviest swordfish over 60" 
Savage Rod "The Beast" 
South Chatham Flying Gaff Harpoon Combo

Largest Yellowfin Tuna 
This will be for the heaviest Yellowfin Tuna 
Savage Stand-up Roller Rod 
Full Makaira Tuna Spread 
South Chatham Custom Tuna Gaff

Largest Wahoo 
This will be for the heaviest Wahoo. 
Savage Stand-up Roller Rod 
Full Makaira Wahoo Spread 
South Chatham Custom Wahoo Gaff

So here is the skinny. It will be $500 per boat to enter. This gets your team top of the line long sleeve shirts by artist Jean Eastman, a bag of goodies, and a party. All the entrants will decide once fishing starts where this will be. This is also where the money for the donation is coming from. So whip out your wallets, bibs, and squid and let's have some fun this winter and do something good along the way! For additional information including rules and entry form, check out texas-offshore.com, or PM me, or ajlsro (Anthony), always-gone-fishing (David), or texas-offshore.com (Daniel).

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Calling my crew!!!! Sounds Great! How many boats do you currently have?


----------



## Snapperslapper22 (May 28, 2009)

Hey B, that is one Badd Asss Pic!!! I want a Sticker to put on my Truck... You gots one???


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> Calling my crew!!!! Sounds Great! How many boats do you currently have?


I think we are at 12 or so. We would like to have at least 20.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snapperslapper22 said:


> Hey B, that is one Badd Asss Pic!!! I want a Sticker to put on my Truck... You gots one???


Not yet, but we can. Good idea. I will see what we can do. A darn good idea for the goodie bag.

Brandon


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> Calling my crew!!!! Sounds Great! How many boats do you currently have?


Hey Guys,

The list is growing daily and we have a lot of guys on the fence, mainly big boats waiting to see who is entering, but as of now here are the present commitments:

Minnow-Soda 

Akela 

Buzzard Bill 

Goin South 

GhostRider 

WildCat 

Slightly Dangerous 

Hunter 

WildSide 

Penny Less 

We have somewhere around 15 thousand dollars in prizes and giveaways (excluding Calcutta's) so we need all the boats we can muster. This is 100% non-profit and is going to be a blast. You don't have to be a sword fishing guru to win this thing, there will be a tuna pot and a wahoo pot along with prizes for each. This will be a great time and will benefit _the winner's_ great cause. Deadline to enter is December 18th.

Take Care,

DM


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

would be a pretty cool black ls t-shirt as well , needs TOURNEY at the bottom


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Six Chicks is in. Glad to have you guys.


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

Grand prize is a dove hunt? That's limp.


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

If you need tshirts, stickers or hats made, let me know and I will get you a cheap quote. My wife owns a tshirt, embrodiery and graphics company. I am thinking about getting in the tournament myself.
Thanks


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

We may get involed, if just for the Wahoo. Hey Brandon are Goin South and Ghostrider going to have to draw straws and see who gets the short straw and have you on their team?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BFTMASTER said:


> Grand prize is a dove hunt? That's limp.


The cash is in the side pots. We appreciate your support.

Regards,
Brandon


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

BFTMASTER said:


> Grand prize is a dove hunt? That's limp.


Blackfin Master,

The Dove Hunt is part of the prize and is valued at over 10 times your entry fee. The prize was graciously donated by Rancho Caracol. We are also donating 100% of the net proceeds to the winner's charity of choice in their name. Any man of character can appreciate that. You also have the option of winning Calcutta's, (those require wagering). If you would like to get involved and do something positive shoot me a PM with some options. We would love the first year of this thing to be as productive as possible, at the end of the day this is for charity and everyone that has worked so hard to make this possible would love to accept your donation on the winners nonprofits behalf.

Regards, 

Daniel Miers
[email protected]


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> We may get involed, if just for the Wahoo. Hey Brandon are Goin South and Ghostrider going to have to draw straws and see who gets the short straw and have you on their team?


LOL. I think they are at the bar now bidding over who gets to NOT have me on their team. I hear Mark has thrown out $1k. Looks like I'll be on that slow Fountain. Dang. 

Brandon


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't wait!

Thanks for getting this thing going Daniel.:texasflag


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

This is gonna be fun!! Looking forward to this. Daniel, thanks for asking us to be involved.

The rods for prizes will be at the Houston Fishing Show. We'll be next to MC Saltwater and Texas-Offshore. Somewhere in there, we plan on having the leader board so you can see whose caught what so far. I think this will be a blast. BOOM!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Chost Rider is fully vested Dan so talk to Brandon since he has collected the bounty today.
Thanks for your hard work on this first annual WWI,
David


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Team Quad Squad - Locked and Loaded !

Dave- make sure B gets that $600 I gave you tonite :rotfl:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Big Daddy Rob took care of it or so I was told:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::slimer:



GhostRider said:


> Team Quad Squad - Locked and Loaded !
> 
> Dave- make sure B gets that $600 I gave you tonite :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Team Quad Squad - Locked and Loaded !
> 
> Dave- make sure B gets that $600 I gave you tonite :rotfl:


Who comes to a bar to "settle up" with no cash??? Seriously. 

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

****Eastern Tackle Steps Up to Support Wicked Winter****

Hey guys, wanted to let you know that Eastern Tackle has generously offered to donate vertical jigs for the tournament. They will likely be included in the goodie bag. Just another reason to come out and have some good fun this winter. Ok, got to go rig some squid.

http://shop.easterntackle.com/

Brandon


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Who comes to a bar to "settle up" with no cash??? Seriously.
> 
> Brandon


If you would have stuck around and had a beer...or two.. like you're supposed to do at a bar :spineyes:, but I hear momma called looking for you sad2sm
I had a check book with me, could have given you a check ! :slimer: 
I'm pretty sure that it wouldn't :bounce:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds cool.....Team Outcast may be in on this one! Now if I only knew what a swordfish looked like......LOL 
Brice


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Brice, it would be great to have you!!!

I haven't caught many, lost several, but you can ask my buddies. I am an obsessed student of the game. Call me and let's do a little "pre-fishing". 

Brandon


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds good!



Chase This! said:


> Brice, it would be great to have you!!!
> 
> I haven't caught many, lost several, but you can ask my buddies. I am an obsessed student of the game. Call me and let's do a little "pre-fishing".
> 
> Brandon


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Eastern Tackle! Very cool. Please come and hang out at the party we would love to have you. Those jigs could prove very valuable with winter yellowfin! Daniel


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh #$%! two 70mph boats in the tournament!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Mine will do only 69 

Dang I love that number!



TEXAS-OFFSHORE.COM said:


> Oh #$%! two 70mph boats in the tournament!


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Outcast said:


> Mine will do only 69
> 
> Dang I love that number!


Empty the livewell! lol


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My boat will only do 54 but I know which way to go. I'll leave you a few smaller ones.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking we might be doing this...i'll keep you posted Daniel and thanks for all the info


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Come on Grant, you have a war wagon! Don't Get Nervous!! I think we are at 17 boats now. That is pretty big guys, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Our team would be in if I had the friggin new motors for my boat we ordered months ago !!! They're telling me "maybe" mid January. They were supposed to be here first of November :headknock


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

tournament sounds like a blast brandom... wish i could enter!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> My boat will only do 54 but I know which way to go. I'll leave you a few smaller ones.


Are we talkin smack already?

You Kids be nice and I may pick one of you to be my bird boy in Mexico:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Whacker you are lucky, sense I don't hunt (cuts into fishing time) you can have my spot on the pigeon hunt. Take whatever bird boy you want, I would pass on AGF he would be hard pressed to find anything in a bush from what I hear ;-) BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA (aka AJL)

Rob C


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

This is looking to be a great tournament. We have 5 maybe 6 new boats today. Should be over 20 now and half of them are the big inboard kind. All the marinas are on board and are excited about helping. Don't forget to tip your wieghmasters. Not that you'll need them.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Haha Daniel yes i really am trying to work this out...This is a sweet tournament and its looking good...give me a week to work things out...sorry to take you down to the wire like this. Glad to hear so many boats have signed up. 

Grant


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Let's do this.......*

Bring on another night of full-moon madness and the darkside of the moon.

Sword bills, yellowfins, and wahoo teeth are my trophies.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

****??!!!*



Chase This! said:


> There will be three categories
> 
> Largest Broadbill Swordfish
> Largest Yellowfin Tuna
> Largest Wahoo


whuchootalkinboutwillis??!!!...................

*NO*







*???!!!!!!*

count _me _out....... :work:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeap since the 90s I haven't had to hunt through the bush only bare lands. I do have vague memories of hunting through the bush in the 80s but to be honest I like the way the bare trend has gone over the last 10-20 years. I don't know if this will apply to the area in Mexico that we will be hunting but I probably won't care:slimer:

Good hunting,
AGF



fishtruck said:


> Whacker you are lucky, sense I don't hunt (cuts into fishing time) you can have my spot on the pigeon hunt. Take whatever bird boy you want, I would pass on AGF he would be hard pressed to find anything in a bush from what I hear ;-) BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA (aka AJL)
> 
> Rob C


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

******Bass Pro Shops to Sponsor Wicked Winter******​
[email protected] has stepped up and donated items for the goodies bangs, and a full set of foul weather gear, the GOOD stuff. This is a $430 value. We are thinking of adding this to the winner of the tuna pot, but stay tuned.

You still have a couple of weeks to enter. Remember, only $500 is due now. It will but up to each team to decide which pots to enter later.

Thanks [email protected] You are the man. We really appreciate the support.

Brandon


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If someone needs a 4th to help out with cost, let me know .... there is more than one here that can vouge (sp?) for me....

skipp


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i vouch for you, you can cast, but catching is whole different game, lol.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*WWI*

Man, this is going to be a great start to new local (regional) bluewater tournament where all us bluewater crazies can show up each other. I am looking forward to a great battle!!! The competition is going to be tough with the folks in it now we should see a record and







come out of this one.

Cheers,
AGF


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wicked Winter Application*

I have had a ton of calls and emails regarding the actual application for Wicked Winter. It is online at Texas-Offshore.com, I would post it here but cannot put a PDF up. Here is a link.

Take Care, Daniel

http://texas-offshore.com/ftopict-486.html


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Muddskipper can catch as well as fish, lol. Fun guy to fish with too


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Back to the top you go thread


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I am 99% sure that we are going to fish. Is it possible to add a person for the dove hunt. It looks like we will be fishing 5 people. How many boats are in at this time?

David


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> I am 99% sure that we are going to fish. Is it possible to add a person for the dove hunt. It looks like we will be fishing 5 people. How many boats are in at this time?
> 
> David


What up Dave! Dont know about the dove hunt. I think there are 15 boats, maybe a few more so far. Look forward to seeing you and your guys.

Anthony


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

David, you can pay extra to bring a 5th. We are checking on that price.

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> David, you can pay extra to bring a 5th. We are checking on that price.
> 
> Brandon


Sweet! I am pretty sure this will seal the deal for us!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

If anyone needs committed capital, big tackle, beer and sarcasm, I'd be more than happy to join a team. I don't proclaim to know it all, I'll always be a student...but I love to fish, have adderol and wash, wax and pass a dang good time as well


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hey Guys, extra hunters are no big deal*

_Rancho Caracol gave us a great rate on additional hunters Please see below and remember, this not a "sit on a bucket" dove hunt, this is rated one of the finest wingshoots in the world:_


_Additional hunters cost $1,395; non-hunters are $250 per night._


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

TEXAS-OFFSHORE.COM said:


> _Rancho Caracol gave us a great rate on additional hunters Please see below and remember, this not a "sit on a bucket" dove hunt, this is rated one of the finest wingshoots in the world:_
> 
> _Additional hunters cost $1,395; non-hunters are $250 per night._


That is a great price for a 4 day hunt!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome,

This is going to be great, glad to be apart of it.If there is anything i can help with let me know. I will post pics of the gear later.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

When do we pay for the side pots?


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

David,

I am going to schedule a captains meeting after the 18th (entry deadline) where the side pots will be paid prior to lines in. I want to wait until I have all the boats fishing lined up so we can decide as a group where the best location and what the best time will be. This will be a party and I want every boat to be able to make it. If a boat cannot make it they can always be mailed to myself (addy on Texas-Offshore) or one of the committee members. Don Savage and Scott Alford are two that are members here on 2cool. Cannot wait guys we have some incredible stuff lined up with our sponsors. Should be an insane winter.

DM

DM


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

A little boost for you WW Thread,
AGF


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys, just a quick reminder to get your entry fee in asap. Remember, only the $500 entry fee is due now. The Calcutta part will be live at the captains meeting. 

Brandon


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

How can we participate in the "live" calcutta if we can't make it to the cap meeting?

Deer season is just warmed up in S. Texas you know.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Tuffy,

There will be teams that cannot make the captains meeting. They are just sending their Calcutta's in with the entry fee and Registration Papers. The Calcutta's are $500 for each species, this is not live like Poco, and we are just going to have a board with all the teams up so that everyone knows what they are up against in each respective category. So in summary if you cannot make the captains meeting as long as we get your entry and Calcutta money before the meeting (Dec. 19th) you will be entered and already on the board. Sorry for the little glitches here and there, this is our first year doing this but things are going great. Good Luck Hunting and Thanks for Fishing, this will be a blast. There will be a big party at the end of the Tournament in April at Surfside Marina that I am sure everyone will try and attend. Thanks for you support! 

Daniel


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> How can we participate in the "live" calcutta if we can't make it to the cap meeting?
> 
> Deer season is just warmed up in S. Texas you know.


Send it to Daniel.... or just send your $$$ to Team Quad Squad, we will invest in copius amounts of Lone Star and Bud Light. Upon winning the tournament we will let you have Fishtruck and AGF's spot on the hunting trip.... neither one of those guys can be trusted with a shotgun !


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Daniel, 
Thanks for clearing that up, I was just a little thrown off by the live part.
Chris.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I lift you up WWI thread!
AGF


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Get back up there!
AGF


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Get back up there!
> AGF


Rumor has it a couple members of 'Team Quad Squad' crossed over and went fishing on another boat this weekend. Same rumor has them landing a lawn dart or two........Need further details please.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> neither one of those guys can be trusted with a shotgun !


Boy, ain't that the truth.

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Counter-surveilence my friend! You know what they say, "keep your enemies close". No, just joking actually had a great time on Wildside 33 World Cat with a sword to boot. Man, the cat is nice when the seas are big and Fran broke his cherry! Dan's brother, Jay, had one to the boat but a freak rubber band, 80lb mono, and roller guide accident left that one to another. I was feeling a little puny after my wife's practice's party with open bar but its all good and had a great time with our foes. I'll leave the rest to Capt. Dan.

Ya'll better get ready a Wicked Winter is upon us:shamrock:


AGF


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Counter-surveilence my friend! You know what they say, "keep your enemies close". No, just joking actually had a great time on Wildside 33 World Cat with a sword to boot. Man, the cat is nice when the seas are big and Fran broke his cherry! Dan's brother, Jay, had one to the boat but a freak rubber band, 80lb mono, and roller guide accident left that one to another. I was feeling a little puny after my wife's practice's party with open bar but its all good and had a great time with our foes. I'll leave the rest to Capt. Dan.
> 
> Ya'll better get ready a Wicked Winter is upon us:shamrock:
> 
> AGF


LOL. Thanks for coming guys, it was a blast. Don't think we were not onto your schemes. Not feeling well, I saw the cameras, and the notepad down there on the beanbag..... thats why we fished the oldies but goodies and had "electronic malfunctions" on the way out. In all seriousness it was great having you guys on board and I was very glad to see the old go to spots holding plenty of swords these days. Here are a couple pictures. Get ready for Wicked Winter, the fish are there, Tuna, Wahoo, and yes even Swords. See you guys next weekend! DM :texasflag


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Trust me when I say Rob needs no notes or note pad. 

Brandon


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Rob is a machine, the man does not stop. You run with a cool group of guys, we had a lot of fun.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, just an ample supply of Lone Star and Rob's good to go! I think he meant me the professor who quietly took notes and observation in between a few episodes of Ralph talk We still got'um B and get your gear ready and make sure that Rob has enough Lone Star!!

AGF



Chase This! said:


> Trust me when I say Rob needs no notes or note pad.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Get back up there you thread!
AGF


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

To the Top! Come see us in Freeport tomorrow!!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

It will be worth the entry fee just for the BBQ!

Central Cali style, Tri-tip steak, Santa maria beans, Garlic bread, and fresh Salsa.

See ya there!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Jim, what the he!! is this no noodle!! Oh well, I am sure the Cali food will eat good and thanks so much for your effort.

AGF


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

When does the tournament start and end? Is there still time to enter? Thanks.

Josh Roy


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> When does the tournament start and end? Is there still time to enter? Thanks.
> 
> Josh Roy


Josh, Entrys until midnight tomorrow. Little party going on too!

first page of this thread has the dates and you can get more info on texasoffshore.com also PM or call Dan. enter up and join the crazies!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.texas-offshore.com/ftopict-486.html


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wally and team are in. Boat is Tripp'N. See y'all around 4pm. 

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

1333494 Greeny Points

Ok, I'll see you there Napoleon Bonner

***


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

The Captain's meeting was a great success and I think the tally for boats is around 19 but Capt. Dan will post the official roster later I am sure. The meeting and party was attended by many 2coolers and Wacker's grilled tenderloin and Fishtruck's grilled and raw half-shell oyster were delicious. Thanks to Moon Dog for aiding in the shucking and helping out with the party.

The Texas Offshore Adventures Lodge is a class act for sure and for those looking to get away from the rat race I would highly recommend staying there and taking advantage of a deep sea adventure with Captain Matt.

http://texasoffshoreadventures.com/

Now, the battle will begin on January 1st and last until Tax Day. Much blood will spill between now and then, fishermen will test their limits, and wives will know little of their husbands and at the end of battle few will stand victorious with blood on their hands and prizes in their pockets. So, enjoy the holidays, hug your girlfriend/wife (or girlfriends and wife if your Tiger), and get your gear prepared because a Wicked Winter Comes This Way!

Tight Lines,
AGF:clover:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The party was great, food was outstanding, and fellow fisherman even better. It was great meeting you guys and gals. Now it's time to pull the bibs out, put the curtins up, take your panties off, and do some fishing! Good luck to all fishing! 

David


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It was a hoot for sure. Thanks to Captain Dan for putting this all together and to the hosts of the captain's meeting for the gracious loan of the lodge. It will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Had a great time at the party meeting and visiting with new people. Thanks to everyone who has worked to put this thing on, I think it's going to be great, and I am looking forward to it, (I THINK.)


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks to every one that entered and showed up. I had a blast. It was great to finally put some faces to those famous names.

Many thanks to Wacker (Jim) for cooking all the red meat, and to Rob for bringing the oysters. And a special thanks to Matt and Texas Offshore Adventures for hosting the party. He went all out. 

Brandon


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

It was great to meet you guys. It will be a great tournoment. I wish all of you the best of luck. If you guys need anything let me know.


Tom Hearring


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*$18,000 Cold, Hard Cash*

Here is the list of boats. $18k is up for grabs.

Here are a few pics from the party. We didn't think to start taking pics until late, so we apologize for all of those pretty mugs that left.

AND, only one person fell in the water. Only one. I'd call that success.

Boom!

Brandon


----------

